
Returning http 200 OK with error within response body - collyw
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27921537/returning-http-200-ok-with-error-within-response-body#27922900
======
collyw
I am curious what peoples opinions are on this. There are two conflicting
answers on SO both with decent reasons. Personally I don't like it, but it
seems pretty common.

